# Huntly - Any cottages with land to rent??



## LR2904 (6 July 2015)

Anyone have any cottages with a couple of acres to rent in the Huntly area??


----------



## MagicMelon (6 July 2015)

I don't know of any nearby but have you tried ASPC and the Thainstone Estates website?  Otherwise, try posting on the facebook pages "horsey stuff in Aberdeenshire" asking as someone may know of one.


----------



## LR2904 (24 July 2015)

Still looking  very difficult to find anything! Have searched all the usual sites and posted on various websites but not getting anywhere


----------



## MagicMelon (24 July 2015)

Sorry   We have exactly what you're looking for too but not renting!  Did you post on the FB pages?  Be worth phoning round the local agents telling them what you're looking for and they might phone you when something comes up. I know we used to keep a list of people looking when I worked for an agent a few years ago.  Only other thing you could consider is renting a cottage and asking the local farmer / landowner if he would rent you some land beside the cottage?  Easier said than done as I know farmers are always very against renting out their land (especially for horses!) but it can happen sometimes.

- Forgot to say, have you tried BMF Group?  They own my local estate and have a load of properties that they rent out, they might have something. Worth giving them a call anyway. We're not far from Huntly.


----------



## LR2904 (27 October 2015)

Still looking  You aren't aware of anything for rent are you? I did try the BMF Group they have a very long list of people waiting for a house from them! 



MagicMelon said:



			Sorry   We have exactly what you're looking for too but not renting!  Did you post on the FB pages?  Be worth phoning round the local agents telling them what you're looking for and they might phone you when something comes up. I know we used to keep a list of people looking when I worked for an agent a few years ago.  Only other thing you could consider is renting a cottage and asking the local farmer / landowner if he would rent you some land beside the cottage?  Easier said than done as I know farmers are always very against renting out their land (especially for horses!) but it can happen sometimes.

- Forgot to say, have you tried BMF Group?  They own my local estate and have a load of properties that they rent out, they might have something. Worth giving them a call anyway. We're not far from Huntly.
		
Click to expand...


----------

